# Holy Cranes Batman!



## jasonvanorder (Feb 23, 2009)

The cranes must be making the trip back. One my way home yesterday I passed a turned under bean field and there must have been 150-200 cranes there feeding. I have never seen that many in one spot at one time in my life.:yikes:​


----------



## mj6131 (Aug 30, 2009)

I think I saw the same flock in a cornfield off M-43, between Kalamazoo and South Haven. Stayed a couple of days, then left. 
If you really want to see cranes, go through Nebraska along the Platte river valley this time of year. Huge flocks for miles along I-80. White pelicans, too.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

mj6131 said:


> I think I saw the same flock in a cornfield off M-43, between Kalamazoo and South Haven. Stayed a couple of days, then left.
> If you really want to see cranes, go through Nebraska along the Platte river valley this time of year. Huge flocks for miles along I-80. White pelicans, too.


Stopped off in Kearney for two days on our way home two weeks ago. Literally hundreds of thousands of them on and around the Platte. Never seen anything like it with any wild animal. Supposed to be up to 500,000 sand hills in that area in March each year...............90% of the population in the world.

Thousands and thousands of snow geese also.:yikes:

We've had up to 13 of them spend the summer at our camp in Kalkaska...............complete with young ones each year.

Kind of neat to have them around, until they start going down the rows in our food plots and pull the seeds out of the ground!!


----------



## cireofmi (Feb 13, 2001)

Saw a pair of them behind where I live yesterday in SE Mason County. These were Sandhill Cranes.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Probably on their way up to Lobdell lake :lol:. There's a massive nesting area for them there. Saw one "dancing" there a few years ago. Pretty cool.


----------



## cireofmi (Feb 13, 2001)

They spend the summer here. Have seen them with a chick before.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Geez, I remember when they were few and far between. I even have an old DNR conservation patch for the sandhills :lol:. Man! That dates me! :lol:


----------

